
Instacube Out of Cash, Needs to Raise 1+ Million - nhangen
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1084349160/instacube-a-living-canvas-for-your-instagram-photo/posts/528245
======
tribeofone
You mean they need a B round ;)

Edit: People asking for their money back in the forums! Priceless! I'm sure
they'll start issuing refunds immediately with all that cash they have on
hand.

